# GL4 vs GL5 oil for tranny ??



## nmcrazy (Jun 22, 2010)

1997 KA24E 2.4L 5 spd manual 170,000 miles

Got truck from my son/ he never did the maintenance. While doing all the maintenance on this truck. Can't even feel the fluid level in the manual transmission. So I looked up in the owners manual and it says to use GL4 gear oil 80W90. Well I can't find that viscosity or grade. I found GL4 85W/90 and then I found a ton of GL5. So what have other owners done, just wondering. Parts guys have said GL5 is just fine and don't need to drain first and others say to drain then refill with GL5. Should I use the GL4 85W90. So what should I do?

Help please, I need to drive 1100 miles and I need to start in the morning. So if possible I need some quick good advice, Thanks guys.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

a manual trans is gl4.. the transfer case is gl5...


----------



## nmcrazy (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks zane, yea I know the transmission is gl4 but since I can only find gl4 85w90 is that ok since the owners manual 80w90. Nissan service says gl5 is just fine for the manual transmission, but I have my doubts.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i think the gl5 is purported to contain phosphurus and or sulfer which is not good for brass..

the manual trans has more than a few brass bushings contained in it...

check lumbees rebuild post on his trans .. i think he metions something about the bushings..


----------



## nmcrazy (Jun 22, 2010)

k thanks, I picked up the gl4 85w90. It's not exactly what the owners manual states but hopefully its close enough.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

nmcrazy said:


> k thanks, I picked up the gl4 85w90. It's not exactly what the owners manual states but hopefully its close enough.


It'll be just fine, not to worry.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*GL-5 80w-90w Valvoline*

I have used Valvoline 80w-90w in the tranny for 8 years. Bottle now says is GL-5. Recommended by Trophy Nissan in Mesquite, TX. Runs smooth and shifts great. 

Truck now has 205,000. I just change the fluid every 25k. Cost around 25 bucks at autozone for four bottles...



:fluffy:


----------

